# Power Outages in the Lower Mainland



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well it looks like the wind storms earlier today knocked out power in parts of Surrey and Coquitlam, as well as larger areas in the Fraser Valley. Hopefully none of the BCA members (or their tanks) have been adversely affected. We had a big windstorm/hailstorm earlier but no power outage. Saw this warning on another fish site and thought I'd better post so people know to go check to see if their home is affected.

Anthony


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah its been pretty intense, the hairstorm was pretty awesome, the wind is crazy, the drive to J&L in it was fun though lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

CisBackA said:


> Yeah its been pretty intense, the hairstorm was pretty awesome, the wind is crazy, the drive to J&L in it was fun though lol


I see a hairstorm every morning in the mirror;-)

It's still blowing here in PoCo, but earlier was awesome - leaves flying everywhere!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Got buckets of hot water set aside already, just in case. The winds don't seem that bad over here in Richmond, but still, it doesn't hurt to be prepared


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Picked up a generator when I was doing discus. Small ones from CL is not much more that $100, good insurance.

I am pretty close to a sub-station, the longest outage in 22 years was 6 hours - including the year that JL has significant loss in their display tank. knock on wood !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Picked up a generator when I was doing discus. Small ones from CL is not much more that $100, good insurance.
> 
> I am pretty close to a sub-station, the longest outage in 22 years was 6 hours - including the year that JL has significant loss in their display tank. knock on wood !


My friend who lived near J&L lost everything because his power was out for FOUR DAYS!!!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a small generator, haven't had to use it yet ! but i have it just in case.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> My friend who lived near J&L lost everything because his power was out for FOUR DAYS!!!


I wonder if it is possible to get any type of compensation


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

power out from 3:30-8:30 in my area.

Just got a bit cold because the furnace fan was not operating.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

veng68 said:


> power out from 3:30-8:30 in my area.
> 
> Just got a bit cold because the furnace fan was not operating.
> 
> ...


Which part of Vancouver are you in?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

my power went out for 7 hours here in richmond! 

all my fish are in a temporary 150 gal. overstocked. ran battery operated air pumps in the tank and in the sump. everyone is well. close call. i think im investing in a generator of some sort... just incase.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

it's good to know that the greater vancouver area can't handle a little wind


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Why not run a few UPS's instead? Heaters and pumps go on the UPS. Lights don't need battery backup. I've seen some relatively inexpensive "large capacity" UPS's at Costco under $150 before...


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Victor said:


> Which part of Vancouver are you in?


Around the Sunset Community Center on 54th & Main.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i saw some are in richmond power out, but my area is okie today, 
i agree with *Verkion* get the battery backup just for in case ! i already have 1 from Canadian Tire about 2 years ago, work great, i only connect my Xp 4 filter and power head , it can run over 10 ~ 12 hours, of course the light and heater not connect that! 
i remember battery backup cost about $ 130 ...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The problem with battery backups (I have some from CT) is that you have to remember to plug them in every few months or they lose their ability to hold a proper charge. I have both battery backups for short term outages & a generator for a longer term problem.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

what model battery back up do you guys recommend? 

i have to run a few large pumps and 1000 w heater. 


thanks!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> what model battery back up do you guys recommend?
> 
> i have to run a few large pumps and 1000 w heater.
> 
> thanks!


you need a generator mike, 1000w heater will kill any battery. It is also my concern now too as I have a 1000w heater to run or maybe switching to 300w heater for back up instead. I was looking to this air pump. Deep Blue Professional - Hurricane Category 5 AC/DC Battery Operated Air Pump - Pets & Ponds but I do need to have my heater on as it is cold in my garage .


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

No battery backup that we can get for home use would run huge heaters. You would be far better off with a small generator that can still meet your wattage needs. Also, have a 300w heater as backup is a better idea than trying to run a 1000 watter off a small gen. 

Most small generators will require the special oil as well as a jerry can of gas to operate so make sure your "backup" plan includes everything you need to fire up the gen in an emergency, rather than be running around looking for oil in the middle of the night. Also, you'll need a very long heavy duty electric cable to run from your gen outside to your tank inside or else you'll kill yourself with Carbon monoxide.

Princess Auto usually has generators for cheap.

Anthony


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Is there fish insurance?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, most of my SW friends have gas powered generators. You go through losing your stock one time and its an expensive lesson learned and one that you won't likely forget. Lucky for me, I'm FW only right now so that gives me a bit more comfort that a half day power outage would be fine. Also, you can probably get away with using some low powered circulation pumps or batter powered devices. I think the most important things is heat (especially in winter) and circulation. Also, I'm always paranoid when I'm on vacation as I can't be here to help. I believe you could set up a generator with auto fail over in case of outage. Hmm......you'd have to wire up dedicated "generator powered circuits" but not that hard to do.....I know we have it at work where I don't even notice when there's a blackout.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> No battery backup that we can get for home use would run huge heaters. You would be far better off with a small generator that can still meet your wattage needs. Also, have a 300w heater as backup is a better idea than trying to run a 1000 watter off a small gen.
> 
> Most small generators will require the special oil as well as a jerry can of gas to operate so make sure your "backup" plan includes everything you need to fire up the gen in an emergency, rather than be running around looking for oil in the middle of the night. Also, you'll need a very long heavy duty electric cable to run from your gen outside to your tank inside or else you'll kill yourself with Carbon monoxide.
> 
> ...


Princess auto have cheap generators but its stuff is cheap as well. This is a long time investment so mind as well get a decent one. But yeah this winter I am sure I will get power outage just by looking at the wind yesterday.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

this is what im using right now. have 5 of these at home. during the power outage last night, only 3 were working by the end of the 7 hour period. i keep these plugged in all the time and i think the 2 i got are about 2 years old already so the battery needs to be replaced. the other 3 ran fine for the 7 hour period at full blast. i had them hooked up to my sump and inside the tank. i think ill need to rig something up for the new tank. its def not worth it to try to save some cash from buying a generator and have fish die...


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mike, that 5 unit cost you almost $500 and with that money you can easy get a decent generator for it. Remember ray need more oxygen then aro .


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A cheap generator is all you need. You have to remember that this is something you hope you never need and if you do, you'll likely need it for a day or two. If you need it for much more than that, then you have bigger problems than your tanks.

I would love to have a Honda generator, but it would have been sitting in my closet for three+ years already without being used. I don't mind having a PA generator that cost just over $150 sitting there as insurance, but I can't afford to have $600-1000 tied up like that. Living in the middle of Burnaby, near city hall, I'm hoping to never have to use it at all. I have 2 or 3 battery packs for short term outages. The gen. is there for that worse case scenario. 

Also, when the power goes out, throw blankets over your tanks to retain the heat in as long as possible. If you have to, take some tank water and boil it over your bbq if your stove is electric. That can help keep things warm even if you don't have a generator for the heaters.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

lol yea they cost me around 80 each if i remember correctly. i think ill need to get the back up gen. the link you sent me, can that gen be kept outdoors? will the gas inside freeze in the outdoor temp? my garage is pretty full lol. if not i got to make some room. i def wont risk my fish! especially the rays lol


i will def keep a smaller 300 watt heater handy incase of emergency!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> A cheap generator is all you need. You have to remember that this is something you hope you never need and if you do, you'll likely need it for a day or two. If you need it for much more than that, then you have bigger problems than your tanks.
> 
> I would love to have a Honda generator, but it would have been sitting in my closet for three+ years already without being used. I don't mind having a PA generator that cost just over $150 sitting there as insurance, but I can't afford to have $600-1000 tied up like that. Living in the middle of Burnaby, near city hall, I'm hoping to never have to use it at all. I have 2 or 3 battery packs for short term outages. The gen. is there for that worse case scenario.
> 
> Also, when the power goes out, throw blankets over your tanks to retain the heat in as long as possible. If you have to, take some tank water and boil it over your bbq if your stove is electric. That can help keep things warm even if you don't have a generator for the heaters.


I know what you mean, and my only concern is that when you need to run it, it doesn't run.



m_class2g said:


> lol yea they cost me around 80 each if i remember correctly. i think ill need to get the back up gen. the link you sent me, can that gen be kept outdoors? will the gas inside freeze in the outdoor temp? my garage is pretty full lol. if not i got to make some room. i def wont risk my fish! especially the rays lol
> 
> i will def keep a smaller 300 watt heater handy incase of emergency!


Gas doesn't freeze up Mike. but you need to have gas chemical forgot what it call, mix with the gas and run it for a min or 2 before you storage it. But yeah you can storage outside with a cover and chain it up so I can't come and get it .


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I am thinking a 24 hour drip system adding water directly to a tank would help with heating the tank in event of a power outage; if you include hot/cold taps into your system you could switch over to hot only; since home hot water tanks are heated by natural gas, you would be guaranteed hot water out of the tap for duration of the power outage. I'd doubt the added hot water would be enough to keep your tank as warm as usual, but it should help.

Some good Canadian threads on dealing with power outages for large FW tanks are:

Power Outtage Accicent. - Arowanaclub Canada
Old dogs new tricks....lesson learned - Arowanaclub Canada
What to do when power out for long time - Arowanaclub Canada
Ok continuious drip water systems??? Lets see em  - Arowanaclub Canada


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

how is this one if i only run a few air pumps, heater and koralia pump for circulation?

Garrison Back-up Power System, 1,800W | Canadian Tire

nevermind, just read the bad reviews.... lol.

can anyone recommend anything like this so i can keep it under my stand? i also have very limited room in there...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The problem with UPS is that they are not designed for what we are talking about. The are generally for short term uses to computer equipment could be properly shut down. Good UPS is very expensive. Most buildings that needs emergency outlet running will have generators that automatically fire up and automatically transfer power to those dedicated circuits. They are also tested every year.

I won't spend too much on a generator either. Expensive generators are good for jobsites that run it everyday and they are dependable for years and years. All we need is something to fire up to run all the air pumps and filters for a few hours at a time. But if you really really really has $ to spend, look for a Honda briefcase style generator or a Kipor at KMS. They could easily blow $1,000.

I picked up a brand new Homelite on CL for $150

I won't store any gas inside any engine for extended time either. I thing the condition is only intended to keep the gas for one winter only. Last time I did not use my pressure washer for a year, the gasoline turned lacquer - the carburetor need to be cleaned. If you know how, you can clean it in an extended outage. Otherwise, drain it and run it till it is out of gas.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I won't store any gas inside any engine for extended time either. I thing the condition is only intended to keep the gas for one winter only. Last time I did not use my pressure washer for a year, the gasoline turned lacquer - the carburetor need to be cleaned. If you know how, you can clean it in an extended outage. Otherwise, drain it and run it till it is out of gas.


You need to add fuel stabilizer if you want to storage.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I got my Generator from craigslist as well it's an old honda "suitcase" generator, small, light and quiet.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yea i dont really want to do all that with gas etc. 

i think im going for a portable one i can keep inside the stand.

all i want running when the power is out on my 300 gallon will be air pumps, koralia 4, 300 watt heater. if it can last about 8-10 hours, i think thats enough.

maybe ill head to the states and see what they have.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> yea i dont really want to do all that with gas etc.
> 
> i think im going for a portable one i can keep inside the stand.
> 
> ...


You could go with a couple of deep cycle batteries, a trickle charger and an inverter . you could set it up quite easily to kick on when the power went out.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I am hoping to have DIY solar panels to 4 deep cycle batteries set up to run my tanks off grid within the year. If that works, then generators won't be necessary (as long as it doesn't go deep overcast for days on end).


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

UPS's are great if you want to have it automatically trigger on power loss. As others have said, good UPS's are expensive but sometimes you can find high end computer UPS's for cheap on places like CL or ebay. Just keep the wattage low as you can and the UPS can last for quite a few hours, even days. The batteries on those will die too so watch for that as well. Replacement of UPS batteries can cost almost as much as a new UPS.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i used that one *NOMA Back up system 400W * , that is enough for me, last year my working place power out have 9 hours, my backup system work great! my is 130 Gallon tank, Xp4 / 2 power head / 2 heater / dual T5 light fixture 
i only plug in the Xp4 + 2 power head only ( under 40 Watt ) into the backup system , it can running up to 11 hours , until the power back it still run! ~ no problem about that! and it only cost $ 160 , it can cover your lose $$ , i have been used almost 3 years now, why not! it depend how may watts you need backup, want more, get the bigger system!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've heard decent things about the Noma units. I believe they are made by Xantrex (local company). They even make a big 1800w unit. I think these things are frequently on sale too at Canadian Tire.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

excellent! thanks for the info! ill have to look into that one! i just checked can tire website. they have garrison back up but no noma. anywhere else i can get these from!?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

yes,
NomA they have 1800W , i got my NOMA 400W in CT ..
http://www.canadiantire.ca/search/s...>folder_id&FOLDER<>folder_id=1408474396672077


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> excellent! thanks for the info! ill have to look into that one! i just checked can tire website. they have garrison back up but no noma. anywhere else i can get these from!?


wow so many bad review on it.


----------

